# دليل المواقع للهندسة الطبية



## amod (1 مايو 2007)

بعض المواقع للهندسة الطبية
والاجهزة الطبية ومعاهد وخدمات تفيد الباحثين 
تجدها في هذا الرابط
http://portal.ahram.org.eg/Right.asp?ID=251


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2007)

الأخ amod.

تحية طيبة .

مبادرة رائعة جزاك الله خيرأ وننتظر المزيد .

تمنيتنا لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وبامثالك 
واشكرك جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mtc.eng (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Asmar07 (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم يعقوب محمد (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (21 مايو 2007)

بوركت يداك اخي الكريم


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ اموود جزاك الله خير


----------



## amod (26 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم
وتشجيعكم وردودكم الرائعة


----------



## المدير العام (27 مايو 2007)

مساء الخير
اريد تجهيز مستشفى متكامل فما هى الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية اللازمة .


----------



## amod (28 مايو 2007)

عزيزي المدير االعام
قبل البدء بالسؤال عن الاجهزة والمعدات اللازمة 
عليك تحديد الاقسام التي يتكون منها المستشفى
بداية قسم الطوارئ والاستقبال
قسم العيادات الخارجية 
قسم الاشعة
قسم الولادة
قسم الباطنة
قسم العمليات
الى اخره 
وعلى هذا الاساس يتم تكوين صورة شاملة وبعدها يتم تكوين المخطط للمبنى والاقسام حسب الاسس والمعاير التي تبنى عليها المستشفيات ومن ثم يتم تجهيز كل قسم بالاحتياجات المعداتية والتاثيثية
فكل قسم له اجهزتة الخاصة به


----------



## المدير العام (2 يونيو 2007)

السيد المحترم amod 
بعد التحية :
بفضل الله وعونه اكملنا الخرائط المعماريه ، واعتمدنا فى المستشفى 17قسم هم :
قسم الاسعاف والطوارى - قسم العيادات الخارجية وبه 15عياده وقسم الباطنية 30غرفة ايواء فرديه وقسم الجراحة العامة -وقسم النساء والولاده وقسم طب وجراحة الاطفال وقسم المختبرات الطبية وقسم الاشعه والتصوير الطبى -العلاج الطبيعى وقسم العلاج عن بعد وقسم العيادات الخاصة برجال الاعمال وقسم الصيدله وقسم العمليات الكبرى وقسم العناية الفائقه وقسم الهندسة الطبية وقسم الخدمات العامةوالصيانة.
ونحنو الان فى طور الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية وما يتبعها من اجهزة كهربائية وغيرها .

ارجو من حضرتكم ارسال قائمة بالاجهزة والمعدات . ...... ولكم جزيل الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amod (5 يونيو 2007)

زميلي المدير العام
بداية نبارك لكم تصميم الخرائط استعدادا لبناء مستشفاكم المكلل بالنجاح ان شاء الله والذي على مايبدو انه مستشفى خاص (غير حكومي) ولذلك انصح بزيادة عدد الاقسام التخصصية وبناء على طلبك المبهم قليلا عن قائمة بالاجهزة المستخدمة في المستشفى فلكل قسم اجهزته ومعداته وهي كالتالي وهي الاجهزة الرئيسية ولو فاتني ذكر شيء فهو من باب النسيان لا الاهمال 
ودعنا نبدا بقسم المختبرات
centrifuge
microscope
incubator
shaker
spectrophotometer
flamephotometer
CBC
blood gaz analyzer
electolyte
immnioassay analyzer
hormone analyzer
Automated coagulation analyzer
cabinet
refrigerator
urine analyzer

اما بالنسبة للاقسام الاخرى

Defibrillator
ECG
EEG
EMG
CTG
stress ECG
pedside monitor
centeral station
pulsoximeter
syringe pump
infusion pump
infant monitor
infant incubator
suction machine

mobile xray
basic xray
dental xray (panorama)
CT
MRI
memographay
gama camera
ultrasound
echo doppler

ventolator
Anaesthetic Machine
oparation light
mobile light 
elecrosurgical unit
oxygenator
respiratory machine

cardiac catheterization unit 
heamodialysis machine
ENT unit
audiometer 
endoscope
dental unit 

autoclave
streilizer
washer machine

وهذه بعض الملفات المفيدة وهي عبارة عن مساهمات زملائنا المهندسين في هذا المنتدى الرائع (عن اذنكم ياجماعة-ارجو السماح بالنشر لان حقوقكم في الطبع محفوظة ) كما انه يوجد العديد من الاجهزة التي لم تذكر كموازين الحرارة والضغط والوزن واجهزة العلاج الطبيعي والتاهيلي واجهزة النقاهة واجهزة العرض والتحميض والطباعة ...........الخ الخ
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مسلمة الهاشمي (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك اله فيكم


----------



## عبير عثمان (5 مايو 2008)

ممككن معلومات وافية عنstress ecg


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (5 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى العزيز على ها المجهود الرائع 

وننتظر المزيد..............

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أبــــــــــــ أنس ــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

